# Accesing email on multiple PCs using outlook



## born2bl8 (17 Sep 2009)

Hi all

Is it possible to have one email account, hosted by a third party e.g. Eircom, with outlook 2003 configured for this single account being installed on two seperate PCs.

i.e. so you can use this email account at home & in the office for example.

Any feedback much appreciated.

born2bl8


----------



## FENERO (17 Sep 2009)

I understand that this is indeed possible. We are currently looking into this ourselves and have been advised to use Google Apps. Apparently the email account can be configured to use Outlook - you do not necessarily have to use the Gmail format.


----------



## j26 (17 Sep 2009)

I don't know about Outlook, or Eircom mail, but I do it on my macs by setting the Mail program to use IMAP rather than POP for my gmail address.

POP downloads the message to the computer and deletes it from the server (Eircom's system), so you can only really access the message from one machine

IMAP leaves the message on the server, and only downloads it if you want to view it.  It can be viewed from either machine, and if I read a message on one machine, the next time it syncs, it will sync that I've read the message.  Same with deleting messages.

There should be some technical support available on your e-mail providers website to assist you in setting it up (if they support it).


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Sep 2009)

Eircom email can only be accessed from an eircom broadband connection. Doesn't matter what app or imap/pop you use. Pretty useless if you ask me. 

However the simplest way is to forget about eircom and just use Google and IMAP into your Outlook. You can use Gmail on mobiles, iPods, iPhones, any computer etc. 

BTW Pop3 can be set to leave a copy on the server.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Sep 2009)

GMail is the way to go ... you can even get your eircom address redirected to it and you can set gmail to reply using the email address you got your email came through.

I have all but abandoned Outlook ...


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Sep 2009)

Using outlook is handy for a backup of your Gmail for when Gmail goes down, (happened a few times now) or if it ever deletes all your email. The latter happened with Hotmail users. I back up my gmail to a outlook pst file which I can archive/backup.


----------



## Aurnia (18 Sep 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Eircom email can only be accessed from an eircom broadband connection. Doesn't matter what app or imap/pop you use. Pretty useless if you ask me.


 
Actually you are wrong about that. I'm on NTL (UPC) broadband and can get my Eircom mail through Windows Mail.
It's all about the settings. 

Pop3 incoming set to Eircom, pop3 outgoing set to NTL or UPC. Which is what Eircom & UPC recommend. 

I download all my mails, rather than using the web versions for a few reasons.
1) I hate the formatting of the webversions.
2) My inbox will never get blocked.. 
3) It's possible to back all the mails up onto h.drives.
4) Incase of outages of internet service - at least you still have access to your mails to read and compose even if left in draft. 
If using web based then you can't do this.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Sep 2009)

I stand corrected. Thats used to be the issue a few years back.  I don't have eircom myself.


----------



## paddyc (18 Sep 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> I stand corrected. Thats used to be the issue a few years back. I don't have eircom myself.


 

That was never the issue with eircom email, been with them since 1998 for email but it was tinet.ie back then

Typically any one can check their mail from any connection from anywhere in the world. Sending mail is different however, you must use the smtp server of which ever ISP you are using to connect or use if its a web based client you just use as normal.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Sep 2009)

I'm miss informed so. I've had problems getting it working in the past. I thought that was the reason. Maybe not. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## mercman (18 Sep 2009)

I use Thunderbird in both office and home. and have the same e mail accounts on both. It is just a matter of setting both up correctly. If you leave both turned on the one nearest to the modem will receive the mails. And you will not be able to receive the same e-mails on both computers.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Sep 2009)

mercman said:


> ...And you will not be able to receive the same e-mails on both computers.


 
Why? I get my pop3 on multiple PC's. Ditto my Gmail via IMAP. Get the same emails on them all. Maybe you've set to delete them off the server when opened or something. Mine are left on the server till deleted. (I think).


----------



## bigjoe_dub (18 Sep 2009)

ireland.com is grand for doing this to using imap. (It is free now)

happen to have info to hard as i was setting it up on another laptop.

The Incoming server for IMAP is: imap.ireland.com

The Incoming server for POP is: pop3.ireland.com
(if you are going to use POP, would recomend imap)
The outgoing server for both is: smtpx.ireland.com


----------



## JoeRoberts (18 Sep 2009)

Yes it is possible and quite straight forward.

But 

Set a high number of rentention days for your emails to be retained on the Eircom server. This ensures that when you download emails on pc A, that they will still be available to download on pc B at a later stage. I presume you always want a history of all received emails available on both machines.

Also note that if you send am email on pc A it will never appear in sent items in pc B


----------



## allthedoyles (19 Sep 2009)

Why not use www.mail2web.com  where you can send and receive all your MS outlook messages .
All you need is your email user name and password


----------

